# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Ionic, smartwatch, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

Ionic on Wikipedias

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Ionic

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> Get the watch designed for your life with Fitbit Ionic—a motivating timepiece packed with fitness guidance, health insights, music storage, apps and more

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit's Ionic smartwatch

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> While the Ionic is designed to be a capable, everyday product, what sets it apart is its focus on fitness.


"Fitbit is betting big on the Ionic smartwatch"

by Brian Heater
August 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Ionic hands-on review

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> Join us in our hands-on review of the first ever smartwatch from Fitbit, the Fitbit Ionic.
> 
> It’s been a long time coming, but Fitbit are here with the brand new Fitbit Ionic, their first ever smartwatch. The device comes with a plethora of fitness features, along with Fitbit’s own app gallery, which offers various free applications. Pair this with the premium metal body and a selection of high quality bands, including sports and leather options, first impressions are very good.

----------


## Airicist

FitBit Ionic hands-on at IFA 2017

Published on Aug 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit's new smartwatch, Ionic, up close: Is it an Apple Watch killer?

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> Swimming, payments, music, GPS, apps and a whole new design. The $300 Ionic is definitely ambitious.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Ionic first look: Fitbit takes aim at Apple with new smartwatch

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> Fitbit’s new swimproof smartwatch with GPS and NFC can make payments, store more than 300 songs, and has its own app store. Can it top Apple Watch?

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Ionic Review: great fitness tracker, not so great design

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> Fitbit’s $300 smartwatch has excellent sleep analysis and up to 4-day battery life, but the Apple Watch Series 3 is just $30 more.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Ionic smartwatch review

Published on Oct 2, 2017




> Fitbit has just release its first official smartwatch, the Ionic, which follows last year’s Blaze fitness watch. At $300, how does it compare to other smartwatches (like Apple Watch), and is it better as a “smart” watch or as a fitness watch?

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Ionic smartwatch review

Published on Oct 13, 2017




> It's got tons of features, including music, payments and waterproofing, and great battery life. But it's not all perfect.

----------

